# Browning A Bolt 3 Question



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all so I just put a new rifle on lay buy or as you yanks call it lay away it's a browning a bolt 3 308win the rifle alone is $1000 but got a package deal comes with a zeiss terra scope which is worth $800/$900 alone all for $1400 brand spanking new and no doubt I'll talk them in to throwing in 3 boxes of ammunition once the remaining balance is paid! What's your guys thoughts on the rifle from what I have read so far seems like a bloody good rifle what is everyone's views on these?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is a damn good rifle I picked one up at a place call bass pro for 450 USD a few years ago it was on clearance cause the salesman said no one would buy them cause the stocks were tan (dark earth or something) I took one look a grabbed it up like a cupcake at picnic. it's in 308win put 3x9 Leopold basic scope on it you will be real happy with it.


----------

